# Phrag Kovachii Flask



## BigBaby (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi all. This is my first post on this forum. I’ve been reading for a few years - some very valuable information that’s helped me a ton. So thanks to all!

My slipper growing has recently expanded significantly.... lol so it was time I joined and started posting.

Attached are photos of my recently deflasked Phrag. Kovachii “Drumlin Dream x Ken” from Chuck Acker. My first try from Chuck, very firm leaves and roots - no noticeable breakage when going into compots. I’m overall super happy with the quality. I have them in sealed plastic bags under 5000k T8s for 14 hrs/day. I’m an indoor grower btw 

My question is about the etiolated appearance of the seedlings. I think overcrowding in the flask caused this type of growth. So far there are no roots growing from the higher nodes. I know this species is variable in morphology but I know most mature Kovachii to have more stout leaf axils. Does this normally resolve itself during early growth stages? I’m not sure if this is even problematic at all.

Any thoughts or experiences would be great! I am newer to deflasking but not intimidated by the “difficult species” label. Info on dealing with this pesky mold that pops up periodically would be helpful too.

Thanks & very best,

- Paul


----------



## Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome, Paul.

Those seedlings look fine.

If you want to protect them from molds and bacterial infections, look no further than Concentric Ag's Inocucor Garden Solution. I sell as much of that to professional growers who do a lot of breeding as I do to individual hobbyists.

Consisting of more than a dozen beneficial bacteria and fungi, the microbes set up shop in the plants and the medium, where they kill and consume pathogens, secrete antibiotics to quash future infections, aid in nutrient uptake and stimulate growth.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks pretty good right out of flask. How many seedlings did end up deflasking?


----------



## BigBaby (Sep 25, 2019)

Ray said:


> Welcome, Paul.
> 
> Those seedlings look fine.
> 
> ...



Thank you Ray. I am using the Inocucor product on all of my compots currently.



Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Looks pretty good right out of flask. How many seedlings did end up deflasking?



Bob, a little over 30 seedlings went into 3 compots. If they establish well I will offer some for sale.

Also was wondering if anyone uses a pH up solution to buffer on small seedlings? I was recommended to do this for Kovachii for a runoff of ~7. I know this is important for blooming mature plants but not clear on the significance for newly deflasked seedlings.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2021)

Any updates? What did you do to stabilize the pH?
C


----------

